# "Virus" Issue



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Many of you probably noticed that WDF got flagged by Google as a Badware/Malware infected website.

The site has now been restored to a 3 week old backup before there were any issues.

Everything SHOULD be okay now, and hopefully it will stay okay. We've taken a few extra security precautions that will hopefully eliminate any further problems, but seeing that there's not really an easy way to see how the attackers are "getting in," there's not a straight forward way to "close the door" either.

Everything should be okay now though, and looks like Google has unflagged the website as a Malware site now too. That was less than convenient to deal with, as when it's flagged as a Malware site, *I* can't access the site to fix it!! :roll:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

The dirty bastards!!!!
Ill click on the banners at the bottom to make your efforts worth wile and Ill thank you for your efforts at keeping it up and running


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

All looking good at this end, thanks Mike.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Mike ! all's well that ends well ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike - I still can't log in and it throws me to a older post. Then I have to click new post to update. Any suggestions?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee clean out your cookies and temp files then restart the computer..if your using a PC.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Mike - I still can't log in and it throws me to a older post. Then I have to click new post to update. Any suggestions?



you need to clean out yer cookies mate...

if your on windows then clean out your cookies folder by selecting all of them and simply deleting them...or goto www.ccleaner.com download the ccleaner program, install, run...reboot

then all should work again


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Lee clean out your cookies and temp files then restart the computer..if your using a PC.


=P~
How do I clean out my cookies. I'm down to only 4 chocolate chips I got at Safeway.:smile:

No kidding I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> you need to clean out yer cookies mate...
> 
> if your on windows then clean out your cookies folder by selecting all of them and simply deleting them...or goto www.ccleaner.com download the ccleaner program, install, run...reboot
> 
> then all should work again


Gracias!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Gracias!


 de nada mi amigo


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> de nada mi amigo


It is asking what version I want to download and for a donation. Is that right and what version do I want?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> =P~
> How do I clean out my cookies. I'm down to only 4 chocolate chips I got at Safeway.:smile:
> 
> No kidding I don't know how to do it.



Quit Internet Explorer and quit any instances of Windows Explorer.
Click *Start*, click *Control Panel*, and then double-click *Internet Options*.
On the *General* tab, click *Delete Files* under *Temporary Internet Files*.
In the *Delete Files* dialog box, click to select the *Delete all offline content* check box , and then click *OK*.
Click *OK*.
You can also do this from IE being open go up to the tool bar and click on TOOLS then Internet Options.

Do the same thing for cookies and history. If you use Windows for yoru password do not delete Form Data and Passwords.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee click here
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/download/77dd6b31c88cfbf60af370624f9e0791/

This is the free CCleaner download.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Lee click here
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/download/77dd6b31c88cfbf60af370624f9e0791/
> 
> This is the free CCleaner download.


It give 2 choices for download. They both say Mechanics 9. Same thing? I don't need to worry about windows for my password now because I have no clue if i use that for my password. I hate this shit!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It give 2 choices for download. They both say Mechanics 9. Same thing? I don't need to worry about windows for my password now because I have no clue if i use that for my password. I hate this shit!



click on the below posted " IF NOT THEN PLEASE CLICK THIS LINK "It will start your download right away while still here on forum 
*
Thank you. Your download will start automatically.*
If not then please click this link


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It give 2 choices for download. They both say Mechanics 9. Same thing? I don't need to worry about windows for my password now because I have no clue if i use that for my password. I hate this shit!


When you click on the link you will see up toward the TOP of your browser by the TAB it will pop (down) and in white will say Internet Explorer has blocked this site from downloading click here for more option.

Click on that area and then click on download file.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I use Firefox and Windows Vista on a Comcast cable. I kept getting a warning from google? which I ignored. I don't think there was any threat
and all the "fixes" were unneccessary once the WDF got straightened out.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I use Firefox and Windows Vista on a Comcast cable. I kept getting a warning from google? which I ignored. I don't think there was any threat
> and all the "fixes" were unneccessary once the WDF got straightened out.


actualy there will be a few fixes needed if people dont know to clear out their cookies and such...then they will keep reverting back to broken WDF instead of fixed WDF


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

btw DOUG !!!!! thanks for the PM but i cant answer you since your not allowing me to...check your PM settings ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> When you click on the link you will see up toward the TOP of your browser by the TAB it will pop (down) and in white will say Internet Explorer has blocked this site from downloading click here for more option.
> 
> Click on that area and then click on download file.



This one is not free either. It fixes 6 cookies and then wants money. I fixed the 6 and of course it didn't help when I tried to log in.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> actualy there will be a few fixes needed if people dont know to clear out their cookies and such...then they will keep reverting back to broken WDF instead of fixed WDF



I only had a "problem" with the WDF and I did NADA and now it's working fine?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This one is not free either. It fixes 6 cookies and then wants money. I fixed the 6 and of course it didn't help when I tried to log in.


did you click on the one in my post ? coze its absolutly free...or did you per chance download something else on the page...i know for a fact its free coze i have it installed and ive had maggie install it this afternoon as well....

its a freeware program


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> btw DOUG !!!!! thanks for the PM but i cant answer you since your not allowing me to...check your PM settings ? :mrgreen:


Ok, I have had this issue previously...Help Alice??? :razz:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> did you click on the one in my post ? coze its absolutly free...or did you per chance download something else on the page...i know for a fact its free coze i have it installed and ive had maggie install it this afternoon as well....
> 
> its a freeware program


 
Yep, I can vouch for that, we Scots like cheap or free..preferably free lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> did you click on the one in my post ? coze its absolutly free...or did you per chance download something else on the page...i know for a fact its free coze i have it installed and ive had maggie install it this afternoon as well....
> 
> its a freeware program


I did it. It downloaded and killed cookies and I still can't log in. SHIT!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This one is not free either. It fixes 6 cookies and then wants money. I fixed the 6 and of course it didn't help when I tried to log in.


 
Oh Boy Lee...I can't help you anymore than that. ](*,) I provided you with the link, you just need to allow Internet Explorer download that link that is why I informed you how to allow IE to download the file due to security settings. You must be trying to download a link when the page opens after you click the link?

Just delete the cookies and temp file manually ...go back to read the instructions I posted.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Yep, I can vouch for that, we Scots like cheap or free..preferably free lol


You could be dutch :mrgreen:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Ok, I have had this issue previously...Help Alice??? :razz:


LOL ! 

goto USER CP

left side click on EDIT OPTIONS

check the PRIVATE MESSAGING box halfway on the screen and enable (tick the box) private messaging...you have several options there but make sure the ENABLE PRIVATE MESSAGING box is ticked...then pm me again


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I did it. It downloaded and killed cookies and I still can't log in. SHIT!


 
Reboot your computer Lee...but Lee you must be logged in already since your posting :-s


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I did it. It downloaded and killed cookies and I still can't log in. SHIT!



first of look at yer keyboard...find the F5 button and slap the shit out of it for a few times...try loging in again...if that dont work close yer browserwindow...run ccleaner again and also run the registry option this time...then click the FIX SELECTED PROBLEMS, when it asks you if you want to back up you say YES !

reboot !

try login in....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> Reboot your computer Lee...but Lee you must be logged in already since your posting :-s


that's a very valid point Doug..Lee you can't post normally if you aren't logged in:-o


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> You could be dutch :mrgreen:


LOL Reckon the Scots might have the edge on that one, they're not called tight fisted gits for nothing .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Yep, I can vouch for that, we Scots like cheap or free..preferably free lol


as do the dutch, selena just mentioned that as well LOL..its a good trait to have me thinks..


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> ...run ccleaner again and also run the registry option this time...then click the FIX SELECTED PROBLEMS, when it asks you if you want to back up you say YES !
> 
> reboot !
> 
> try login in....


I can see Lee deleting an integral key from the registry...then he will not have to worry about wondering if he is logged in or not...eventhough he is posting ont he forum:mrgreen:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I've always liked the Dutch...maybe that's why :mrgreen:

Lee...have you never killed the cookies on your computer before, ever ??


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee...

Hello...hello...is anyone there ?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I've always liked the Dutch...maybe that's why :mrgreen:
> 
> Lee...have you never killed the cookies on your computer before, ever ??


Ok then...wanna trade houses ? ill go live in alba and you go live in wet horrid rotterdam !

i think its a decent trade


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Ok then...wanna trade houses ? ill go live in alba and you go live in wet horrid rotterdam !
> 
> i think its a decent trade


Done deal!

It's August here , it's pished with rain and thunder all month, cool too and I'm thinking about putting on the heating. How bad is that then ?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

*LEE.....*


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Done deal!
> 
> It's August here , it's pished with rain and thunder all month, cool too and I'm thinking about putting on the heating. How bad is that then ?


not so much the rain as that its about 20 celcius and kinda dull and boring outside...and then ofcourse this is the netherlands...its bloody FLAT ! atleast alba's got hills and valleys and i can walk with my dogs and it can still rain and thunder and id luv it ! god i miss being home lol...portsmouth aint nothing like alba but its a hell of a lot better then here


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> not so much the rain as that its about 20 celcius and kinda dull and boring outside...and then ofcourse this is the netherlands...its bloody FLAT ! atleast alba's got hills and valleys and i can walk with my dogs and it can still rain and thunder and id luv it ! god i miss being hime lol...portsmouth aint nothing like alba but its a hell of a lot better then here


Been 85-95 Farenheit for the last month here in Mass...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You're right about the hills and glens, I climb them twice a day with the dogs, that's the local golf course for you...panoramic views too, but...August and approx 15 degrees!!!!!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> You're right about the hills and glens, I climb them twice a day with the dogs, that's the local golf course for you...panoramic views too, but...August and approx 15 degrees!!!!!


SOLD ! :mrgreen:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Just noticed Lee's back...I wonder if he knows he's on.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> *LEE.....*


 
I'm here. I can't get on with firefox. This is internet explorer. I ran the program Alice recommended and I still can;t log in.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Its because you live in ROtTERDAM, Alice, and not in AMSTERDAM...

 Dick


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> that's a very valid point Doug..Lee you can't post normally if you aren't logged in:-o


I'm posting but it sure ain't normal! I have to go around the world to get to this thread!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee...try this for Firefox. I asusme the same thing for the temp files and cache

http://www.ehow.com/how_2323049_delete-cookies-firefox.html


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Its because you live in ROtTERDAM, Alice, and not in AMSTERDAM...
> 
> Dick


sadly enough Dick...your RIGHT lolllll


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm posting but it sure ain't normal! I have to go around the world to get to this thread!


 
That was like me earlier in the day Lee, I was typing a reply and think it got posted on ebay LOL

Did you download the spybot..update, immunize, followed by an hour or two scan catching all the trojans? Took a couple of hours to kill all the trojans 8-[!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm here. I can't get on with firefox. This is internet explorer. I ran the program Alice recommended and I still can;t log in.


When you say log in...what do you mean exactly ? i also noticed that a few minutes ago my firefox was once again trying to block this site as malcious...so maybe there are still some issues that arent fully resolved...

its clear your logged in or posting would be impossible....so im not sure what the issue would be at your side


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

All is as normal at this end with the exception of the photo gallery, it doesn't display...I had attributed that to perhaps my new found protection in the spybot tools.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> All is as normal at this end with the exception of the photo gallery, it doesn't display...I had attributed that to perhaps my new found protection in the spybot tools.


nope has nothing to do with it....im thinking were still not out of the woods yet...time will tell LOL


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I posted earlier that when entering the gallery section the maleware was able to circumvent my Internet Security (Kapsersky) and I got the popup scan your computer thus I assume that is where it is imbedded or within it is the source of infection...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> I posted earlier that when entering the gallery section the maleware was able to circumvent my Internet Security (Kapsersky) and I got the popup scan your computer thus I assume that is where it is imbedded or within it is the source of infection...


I think I had previously run a Kapersky programme to help me out earlier, it didn't manage to locate it. I had also made a few searches regarding this redirect problem and apparently there are loads of peeps all over experiencing similar probs. A lot of advice for getting rid of it is not a lot short of dismantling your pc and rebuilding LOL although the spybot programme Alice referred seems to have me sorted out at the minute.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> I posted earlier that when entering the gallery section the maleware was able to circumvent my Internet Security (Kapsersky) and I got the popup scan your computer thus I assume that is where it is imbedded or within it is the source of infection...


have to agree with you there


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> When you say log in...what do you mean exactly ? i also noticed that a few minutes ago my firefox was once again trying to block this site as malcious...so maybe there are still some issues that arent fully resolved...
> 
> its clear your logged in or posting would be impossible....so im not sure what the issue would be at your side


Firefox is still saying there are issues with this site. When I try to log onto wdf forum on the wdf log in page it tell me thanks but I still get posts from hours ago AND NOT CURRENT POSTS. I can get on this site with IE but not firefox. Still have the same log in issues. I guess I have to take this to my computer guy and blow a hundred bucks for no damn good reason. I'm pissed!

And I have to log in over and over!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This is probably a little overly simplistic Lee, but have you tried deleting all your browsing history (cookies), now that you know how to do it....IE Tools, Internet Options, Browsing History, All, shut down IE, then reboot your computer ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> This is probably a little overly simplistic Lee, but have you tried deleting all your browsing history (cookies), now that you know how to do it....IE Tools, Internet Options, Browsing History, All, shut down IE, then reboot your computer ?


I'm concerned about doing that because now firefox is kind of scery on other stuff. i may have deleted something i shouldn't have. I am not literate enough to work through any problem I might have.

I will take it in and get it squared away then stay away from this site for a week or two because I think there is stll problems.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm concerned about doing that because now firefox is kind of scery on other stuff. i may have deleted something i shouldn't have. I am not literate enough to work through any problem I might have.
> 
> I will take it in and get it squared away then stay away from this site for a week or two because I think there is stll problems.



a cookie is nothing more then a bit of information on webpages that you have visited....which means that every time you visit a new website a new cookie will be saved to your cookie folder...thats why you dont have to relogin every time you go to a forum...since it has tracked the cookie on your computer...its like a sort of footprint if you will...deleting them does absolutly NO harm what so ever to your browser of computer...and why doesnt it do harm ? they are temporary files...an example:

you visit this forum...it places a cookie in the cookieforum...you leave....you come back to this forum...forum wants to place cookie again...OHH theres already a cookie there...from your previous visit...no need to leave a cookie then since it has all the info of your previous visit...as long as you dont remove the cookie the previous info will stay logged and you come here and see the old info so to speak...now delete that cookie and come here...forum places fresh cookie in cookie folder ! 

you can delete it a zillion times if you like....visit the forum and you will get a new one 

ive had people come to me saying WELL DAMN...im running out of space on my harddisk but i have no idea why...i check the cookie folder only to find the bloody overflowing to the brim with old cookies...they are usefull but they dont hold any information or distort or change any information of you computer...so lee delete the cookies already ! 

and im guessing since you are not a computersavy person ( no offense) that you also have some spyware floating around...

there are programs that will get rid of that for you like spybot...if you would like to have spybot to clean out the adware/malware/and basic bullshit every computer picks up over the years then let me know....

its an easy program to use...and will speed up your computer...dont be so daunted about the computer lee...theres nothing there that aint fixable and im betting theres not much wrong to begin with but since you dont know what to look for its just worriesome for you


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Lee, I too cannot get on with Firefox. I cleared the entire history of cookies three times and this site still gets flagged with the attack site warning not only when I first log on but every time the page reloads. I also cannot log on in Firefox.

I jumped on here with Google Chrome and there were no issues.

Edit: That was a lie, Google Chrome just flagged this site as I went to make this post. I just ignored it. We'll see if it pops up again.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Alison Grubb said:


> Lee, I too cannot get on with Firefox. I cleared the entire history of cookies three times and this site still gets flagged with the attack site warning not only when I first log on but every time the page reloads. I also cannot log on in Firefox.
> 
> I jumped on here with Google Chrome and there were no issues.
> 
> Edit: That was a lie, Google Chrome just flagged this site as I went to make this post. I just ignored it. We'll see if it pops up again.


Im on with firefox and running good


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i could not get in yesterday morning, then it was fine and again last night it was blocked, this morning i am back in


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> i could not get in yesterday morning, then it was fine and again last night it was blocked, this morning i am back in


Same here, I'm on with NO problems, then I keep getting "danger, danger, Will Robinson" every time I do anything on the WDF. This morning NO problem again. This only happens with the WDF, which leads me to believe that the fix has to happen at the source (WDF) and all this clearing cookies and resetting security protocols and all the other individual "fixes" do nothing.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I just logged in viaFirefox for the first time ever, I usually use IE. No problems detected.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Same here, I'm on with NO problems, then I keep getting "danger, danger, Will Robinson" every time I do anything on the WDF. This morning NO problem again. This only happens with the WDF, which leads me to believe that the fix has to happen at the source (WDF) and all this clearing cookies and resetting security protocols and all the other individual "fixes" do nothing.


I haven't been able to get on for days. I cleared my cookies, and then I couldn't log in. :-o Not only could I not log in, since it kept reverting me to the login screen, but it also gave me the "This is an Attack Site" anytime I navigated. I only use Firefox so...

Looks like it's fixed this morning. \\/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I haven't been able to get on for days. I cleared my cookies, and then I couldn't log in. :-o Not only could I not log in, since it kept reverting me to the login screen, but it also gave me the "This is an Attack Site" anytime I navigated. I only use Firefox so...
> 
> Looks like it's fixed this morning. \\/


Hi Ashley,

I'm on foxfire too and got the same "this is an Attack site"
but I had the ignore option and hit that. It seems to be working OK now....lets hope it stays that way


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

No problems at all this end in the last 12 hrs, the odd time I've popped in.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Ashley,
> 
> I'm on foxfire too and got the same "this is an Attack site"
> but I had the ignore option and hit that. It seems to be working OK now....lets hope it stays that way


I hit the ignore button multiple times. Every time I'd navigate to a new page the warning came back...it was a real pain in the ass.

I didn't realize how much I actually read on here, i was bored to death and stuck reading another dog forum that is drama and bs. While it was amusing, it got old fast.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't log on to the forum. I can drop down to where the post are, click on any post, then I have to click on new posts to update. For some reason I have no troube posting even though it says I'm not logged in. WTF?](*,)

I also get the attack warning here and there!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I can't log on to the forum. I can drop down to where the post are, click on any post, then I have to click on new posts to update. For some reason I have no troube posting even though it says I'm not logged in. WTF?](*,)
> 
> I also get the attack warning here and there!


Take a deep breath Lee, it's the internets....would you like the blue pill or the red pill ??


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Lee click here
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/download/77dd6b31c88cfbf60af370624f9e0791/
> 
> This is the free CCleaner download.


Oh yeah, I might want to add that I have CCleaner on my PC and have for a long time. I ran it last night before I went to bed, and poof, could log back in this morning. Might help, might not...but it doesn't hurt to run it anyway.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Take a deep breath Lee, it's the internets....would you like the blue pill or the red pill ??


I'm going berserk worrying about missing one of your posts, Gerry.

Besides when your retired you have nothing else to worry about.:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Oh yeah, I might want to add that I have CCleaner on my PC and have for a long time. I ran it last night before I went to bed, and poof, could log back in this morning. Might help, might not...but it doesn't hurt to run it anyway.


I ran CCleaner yesterday and then just now. No change!! Crazy. Maybe my virus software is blocking the cleaner from something, Who knows!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm going berserk worrying about missing one of your posts, Gerry.
> 
> Besides when you're retired you have nothing else to worry about.:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy crap, now I'm quoting my own posts. I swear I had nothing to drink.:lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I ran CCleaner yesterday and then just now. No change!! Crazy. Maybe my virus software is blocking the cleaner from something, Who knows!


Maybe, another thing to try is malwarebytes. Another freebie program. http://www.malwarebytes.org/ After installed, reboot your system and run Malwarebytes while windows is running in safe mode (by hitting I think F8 while it's booting up, it should give you a list of options on how to load Windows, choose safe mode) Run that and restart.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maybe, another thing to try is malwarebytes. Another freebie program. http://www.malwarebytes.org/ After installed, reboot your system and run Malwarebytes while windows is running in safe mode (by hitting I think F8 while it's booting up, it should give you a list of options on how to load Windows, choose safe mode) Run that and restart.


Can I screw anything up with "safe mode"?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Can I screw anything up with "safe mode"?


No, safe mode is just for that, so you can't screw anything up.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> No, safe mode is just for that, so you can't screw anything up.


Makes sense!](*,)](*,)


----------

